# Our newest bees



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Got a call a week ago from a lady who said her husband had be came alargic to bee stings after 40 years of keeping them.
She wondered if I was intrested in buying them out, said 3 colonies. After an inspection we found that there wre only 2 colonies a live and healthy. Some equipment was extra.
One colony was so hot they attacked when any one got with in 5 feet of them.

This is what they looked like sitting on the trailer starting to settle down after a complete tear down to get them there.










We got them home set them on a stand and allowed them to get used to the area then did an inspection to see how they traveled.
All was well with the calm hive. The queen was lost in the hot hive. That doesn't hurt my feelings at all. We are allowing then to make a new queen from the cells tey started. Now maybe they will calm down too. May have to wait for spring to find out.

 Al


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Looking good Al!

Hot bees - yikes!

My hive of Italians were on edge when I made the 2nd attempt of pulling the rest of the honey off. Paul was using a chainsaw 50 yards away and they were all over him.


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

Glad Im not the only one ,,, me and Jeremy tore my hot hive apart . Bonnie 
was setting in a chair in front of the house about 75 feet away . And she got stung ,, what made her mad is that , this is our 2nd year with bees and she has helped tear hives apart ,, with no vail or gloves .. and now got her 1st sting from the girls just setting in a chair . not even close to a hive ...
and made her madder yet that all I had on was a vail working the hive and no sting. Jeremy had a full suit and did most of it but a few ( maybee 12 ) did follow me and jeremy 100 feet away from the hive ,, even then one would not go away after we stode there for 5 mins so I had to slap her , 3 hours later I went to get a frame that was by the hive ,, then they got me.. I have never had them follow more then 20 feet before . 
they did not like us at all . 2 days later they were still as hot .. now after the week end they are better..
the kid


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I believe the girls are more on the cranky side at this time due to all the attemps at robbing by yellow jackets and even other colonies in the apiaries. They seem so on edge even the noise of the weed whacker which normally is egnored will have them upon me ASAP.
Notice they are in mediums, with plastiac frames and foundtation. 
Come spring the leval where the queen is will have a deep set on it and when the queen moves up the mediums and plastic will find its way into the solar melter.

 Al


----------



## boren (Jan 7, 2004)

Are you sure now is the right time to take a break in the brood cycle and 60 some days to get a new queen going? They have to be getting ready for winter and putting away a lot of supplies so they can start making winter bees. Plus, if they are too hot would you want them producing a new similar queen? If you can find a nice docile queen to replace her with you might get a much nicer hive next year. Just a thought.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The new queen should be laying in about 25 days.
Since there is a lot of brood and honey in the hive I don't forsee a problem.
The drone provides half the genes so we will see what the new queen is like come spring. 


 Al


----------



## boren (Jan 7, 2004)

Yes 25 days, and 46 days till that brood starts emerging and replacing the very old bees. But as you said, if you have lots of young bees now hopefully they'll be able to cover the new brood you'll need for winter.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We went thru the hot hive yesterday and found a new queen. She has laid several half moon shaped brood patterens in several frames. There is still two frames of capped brood yet to come out.
Since I cleaned all the burr comb up and placed the honey frames all at the top and the brood frames all at the bottom they seem much calmer.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Checked these girls again yesterday. the new queen is laying like crazy with 7 of the 10 deep frames full of perfect patterend capped, uncapped, and eggs.
Bugs me though to see they are in the top box since I had moved all the brood to the bottom just a few weeks ago. I am afraid if we get a real cold spell they will be trapped in the top covering brood and all the honey is stored below them.

 Al


----------

